
Winamp 6, due out in 2019, aims to whip more llama ass - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/winamp-set-to-release-entirely-new-version-next-year/
======
devwastaken
I used to enjoy Spotify until their mobile app stopped letting me play
specific songs from my playlists unless I got premium. I don't want their
poorly sorted suggested songs, I want the songs I want.

There's a ton of music on YouTube and SoundCloud, I wonder if it's within
their TOS to index the url's of that and just have them play the videos using
the supported iframe. Wouldn't block ads but it would on a browser with
adblock.

------
tracker1
I hope that they also start working on the Android app again, it was imho the
best music/podcast app around.

Cross-platform implementations would be really nice as well.

